# Hughes HIRD E2 box and triple LNB (elliptical) dish question



## plain fan (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a quick question for the community. My parents have an old Hughes HIRD E2 box and the old circular single LNB dish. In preparation for the elimination of analog local broadcasts I would like to switch them over to the local stations broadcast by diretv. Will a triple LNB dish (the elliptical one) work with this box to provide them local stations? They have had 2 different directv installers come out and say that they can't upgrade to the 5 LNB dish because line of sight is almost nonexistent. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tell us their zip code and we can probably give you an answer. Local station availability varies by market. Where they are available, they come from different satellites. Many from 101, some from 119, some from 72.5 which are changing to either 99 or 103. If they come from 101 then you don't need to change the dish. If they come from 119, then you have the same line of sight requirements as you have for the 5-LNB dish. If they come from 72.5, they will move to 99 or 103 and they will need a new receiver to be able to get them.


----------

